# data backup from busy to tally



## jatt (Jun 17, 2008)

friends i want to convert all my data from my busy software to tally 7.2 i don't know about it please help me here and also write about how can i import all data from tally 5.4 to tally 7.2  please write here its very urgent for me.thanks in advance.


----------



## dhanusaud (Jun 17, 2008)

well, AFAIK there is no way to convert busy data for tally. I am saying this bcoz both software coded in different platform. New version of Busy are developed in Visual Basic 6.0 + ADODB connection with MS access database & anceint version were in C++. 

Same thing again older version of tally were also developed in C++ but newer are unknown to me but I am sure it not developed in C++, .Net, or VB 6.0 it may in delphi or something like this.

So, forget about data conversion. It is impossible.

Other hand importing data from 5.4 to 7.2 just copy paste all contents of the data folder of 5.4 to tally 7.2 data folder. Tally will do all the required action, it will convert itself in it's compatiable database information. But remember don't overwrite any folder or file.  

Before you do this back up all of your data, as many guys here have lost their data while upgrading Tally.


----------



## jatt (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks a lot friend but some of my native friends confused me a lot they said that it is possible to convert all data from busy to tally.is it confirmed please tell me don't feel please i m still confused.thanks


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 17, 2008)

Look Here:

*au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080310010226AAaIS5C


----------



## dhanusaud (Jun 17, 2008)

Amir.php said:


> Look Here:
> 
> *au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080310010226AAaIS5C


 
you will get database error while operating on converted database. I know this problem becoz I am working on busy & tally since last 6 years. 

@jatt
Please describe the version of busy.


----------



## jatt (Jun 17, 2008)

i m using busy 2.6 actually i have problem in busy that i can't able to print anything on my canon printer its showing LPT1 port but not printing in busy but working well in all other application like word etc, thats why i want to change all my data from busy to tally.because printer is not working in busy.please give me solution for these problems.i will very thankful to you all


----------



## cashburrow (Nov 28, 2008)

The best way that i would suggest is that you search about all the details on google.


----------



## Michael84 (Mar 8, 2009)

cashburrow said:


> The best way that i would suggest is that you search about all the details on google.


Or directly he can use this data backup software which has the needed function of converting. Hope it'll help, mate!


----------



## Manpreet_ind (Jun 7, 2009)

@jatt

as according to best of my knowledge, Advanta Witty is a popular accounting software. It has an option to import data from any version of tally.8)8)

see, if it is useful to you...

you can find this Business Accounting Software here: www.advantawitty.com.


----------

